# Bare Escentuals



## jennafizzy (May 12, 2008)

These are my Bare Escentuals Glimmers and glimpses applied wet on my N3 skin, the first picture includes the cool colors I own, soiree, chameleon, and 2000. The second picture includes 1990, Here Kitty, Rose Pearl, Queen Phyllis, Pussycat, In The Buff, Grace, and Whisper. Enjoy!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 18, 2008)

Smoke noble nurture patio party legit lemon zinger exquisite winter white real deal


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 19, 2008)

Buxom swatches in chloe, stella, sophia, roxanne


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 20, 2008)

Peacock, Pure Spice, Meet the Greens, Wearable Dark Green, Wearable Medium Green, Wearable Light Green Bare Escentuals


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 25, 2008)

More Mineral Swatches. I am on a kick can you tell! 














Bare Minerals Sweet Decandence, Ruby Collection, Bare Crystals. Colors above are Smoky Quartz, Gilded Quartz, Vintage Ruby, golden Ruby, Wild Ruby, Dolce De Leche, red Velvet Cake, Chocolate Fondue, Tiramisu


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 5, 2008)

Cruisin Teddi, freedom, Black emerald, Treasured terri, Glamourista, Magnetize
















 

oz, stunner, Citrus Twist, True gold

















Metallic Lavender, Plush Purple, Smoky Diamond, Sugar Plum, black ruby, platinum, sterling silver












mai tai, passionate plum, retro


----------



## Forever (Mar 4, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## kkischer04 (Jun 3, 2009)

B.E.   Get Started Eyes kit

I've had this for prob 2-3 years when I was too timid to try colors LOL

colors left to right are"
VANILLA SUGAR*PEACH PUFF**EXPLORE**FASIONISTA (LINER)


with flash





without





Flash





without


----------



## kkischer04 (Jun 8, 2009)

Some blushes:

POPPY















LOVELY















LAUGHTER  (MY FAVE FOR SUMMER)















GLEE















BARE RADIANCE (GREAT FOR HI-LIGHTING CHEEK BONES)















ALL TOGETHER, OUTDOOR LIGHTING


----------



## barbie.doll (Jun 14, 2009)

Buxom Lipgloss Celeste (shimmery peach)


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 13, 2009)

Bare Escentuals Lipsticks. 

Top to bottom: Plum Brulee, Berry Glace, Red Delicious
















Buxom Lipglosses: 

Vanessa (full color -red) and Gabby (neutral)


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sugar Cookie Lip Gloss


----------



## thebeautybible (May 26, 2011)

​


----------



## soco210 (Aug 22, 2011)

BE BareMinerals High Shine Eyecolor - Bronzed









_Clear Radiance All-Over Face Color, Peacock Glimpse _







_Flawless Definition Mascara _


----------



## soco210 (Nov 16, 2011)

The Scenic Route


----------



## soco210 (Dec 19, 2011)

READY 8.0 - The Playlist


----------



## soco210 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ready 2.0 THE VISION


----------



## soco210 (Feb 29, 2012)

The Cocktail Hour - Ready 8.0














  	Ready 2.0 - The Showstopper


----------



## soco210 (Mar 18, 2012)

READY Blush - The Indecent Proposal


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 21, 2015)

Buxom Big & Sexy Bold Gel Lipsticks - Satins​


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 24, 2015)




----------

